# "Black" + "Black" = "Black"



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Will these two "black" homers produce all "black" offsprings or the offsprings could vary?

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2394&pictureid=24730


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Unless they are both pure for spread (homozygous), you could get just about anything


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Will these two "black" homers produce all "black" offsprings or the offsprings could vary?
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2394&pictureid=24730


You will get mostly black offsprings BUT may also get a few blue bars, blue checks, and possibly recessive red. You WILL NOT get any ash red colored pigeons such as red checks, red bars, or lavenders. No torts or grizzles either.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

2y4life said:


> You will get mostly black offsprings BUT may also get a few blue bars, blue checks, and possibly recessive red. You WILL NOT get any ash red colored pigeons such as red checks, red bars, or lavenders. No torts or grizzles either.


Thank you 2y4life for an answer. I just want all black offsprings, solid colors is the most important to me. 

Thank you Creek13 for a reply too.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

at least 75% will be spread.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> at least 75% will be spread.


Sorry but what does spread mean?


----------



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

2y4life said:


> and possibly recessive red.


if 2 black pigeons will have a recessive red offspring, what should I look for a black to have a chance of a recessive red offspring?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Sorry but what does spread mean?


Sorry- Spread is the gene that causes a blue bird to appear jet black. so atleast 75% will be black



Ikon said:


> if 2 black pigeons will have a recessive red offspring, what should I look for a black to have a chance of a recessive red offspring?


Black pigeons can throw recessive reds but not as a rule. I would look for a rec red or a bird you know is carrying it as there is no way of being sure a black bird carries the gene unless you know its parentage and have confirmation that rec red has been passed on.


----------



## Ikon (Feb 11, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Black pigeons can throw recessive reds but not as a rule. I would look for a rec red or a bird you know is carrying it as there is no way of being sure a black bird carries the gene unless you know its parentage and have confirmation that rec red has been passed on.


Thanks!


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Sorry- Spread is the gene that causes a blue bird to appear jet black. so atleast 75% will be black
> 
> 
> 
> Black pigeons can throw recessive reds but not as a rule. I would look for a rec red or a bird you know is carrying it as there is no way of being sure a black bird carries the gene unless you know its parentage and have confirmation that rec red has been passed on.


Thank you very much NZ Pigeon!


----------

